# Baby-Retriever Mix to die at Coweta in GA on June 23rd!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.shelterrescue.org/id1.html


Coweta Cty AC Urgent Blk Lab mix Baby and others 


B-7 


Breed: Hound Mix 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006801 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. 
This little girl is just a precious, innocent soul. Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie will be avail. for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 6/23! 
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON. 
Click Here For Adoption Information 

Posted Sat Jun 21, 2008 9:28 pm: 

************************************************** *********** 




A-12 URGENT! 


Breed: Retriever Mix 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006867 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. 
This precious girl desperately needs a safe and loving home. She is a doll! PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 6/19 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY! 
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON. 

Posted Sat Jun 21, 2008 9:33 pm: 

************************************************** *********** 
This girl is on there Urgent list also. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is one that I would love to have. Does anyone deal with them?




*A-14 URGENT!
Breed: Setter, Retriever Mix 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006868 Coweta AC 
<H5 class=shelter_name>PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA.
Poor "Hermine" was turned in to animal control because her "family" said their other dogs did not like her. Hermine is a sweetheart. He is so very humble and sweet. She appears to get along with other nice dogs. Hermine is affectionate, loving and has the BEST personality. She is also well-mannered......she even knows to "sit". Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! HERMINE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 6/20 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.


*A-1 URGENT! 


Breed: Labrador Retriever Mix 
Sex: Male 
Age: Baby 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006850 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. 
Poor "Casey" was adopted from animal control. The family was driving home and Casey kept trying to get out of his box. The family decided it just was not working out so they brought him back to animal control.....GOOD GRIEF! We believe that Casey has had his first vaccinations and dewormed but that would have to be confirmed. PLEASE HURRY! CASEY HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 6/19 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY! 
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON. 
Click Here For Adoption Information

Here are the people to contact for saving these two babies!!

Please contact us if you can rescue, foster, adopt, or sponsor !!!

If you are a GA resident, and can go to the shelter, please don't wait !!! 

This is urgent; there are no reprieves at Coweta !!!

Rescue must be by licensed Georgia Rescue at Coweta AC.(BUT,email Connie + Kaye below, as they MAY be able to help you, EVEN if you are an out of state rescue).

Individuals wanting to adopt MUST adopt in person.(BUT also email Connie + Kaye below, as they MAY be able to help you adopt EVEN if you can not be there in person). 

Coweta AC does not do adoptions on the internet, or by phone. 
Contact Coweta AC directly at 770-254-3735. Fax # is 770-254-3737
Fax your GA license info and/or contact below
Or Go to the shelter ASAP. They kill at 8:30AM sharp, so get to the shelter by 8:00 AM.!!!

(CONTACTS FOR IN AND OUT OF STATE INFO + HELP):
Can help to arrange pull, help with adoptions, help for
rescues, boarding, vetting, transport, etc. 

"Kaye" [email protected] 

"Connie" [email protected]

"Bonnie" [email protected]

We can REALLY use YOUR HELP PLEASE consider joining the"CowetaKids" Group
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CowetaKids/

The Animal Control Shelter is located in Newnan, GA, and needs your help desperately!!! 
Pictures in Order:
* A-1 Black Lab Mix A-12 Retriever Mix A-14 Setter/Ret. X Hermine B-7 Hound Mix*


----------

